# '23 OH C Derek Vorst (11/14/2022)



## Jason Svoboda

*Center*
Rossford (OH) Rossford
*AAU:* Ohio Buckets

*Ht: *6'10" | *Wt: *215lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576248845717028866


----------



## BlueBleeder

It seems crazy to me that this kid didn't have a D1 school offer prior to us.  I know highlights are just that, but damn. He has some impressive skills for a 6'10" junior in high school.  I hope we can land him, but i am sure the bigger profile schools will be offering soon.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I really like this kid.  Nice game.  He's got offers from UNI and Wright State, and just visited West Virginia.  Hope we can get him!!!


----------



## TreeTop

Ummmmm........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592215469368672256


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Little highlight package on this Tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579477699932094464


----------



## pbutler218

Awesome!! We needed a big and this kid looks pretty good!! Great job coaches!!


----------



## BlueBleeder

He looks like a great addition.  I look forward to his seeing how his senior year goes.  Hopefully he keeps getting stronger and builds more mass to help him in the paint at our level.  Nevertheless, a solid pick up by our staff.


----------



## bluestreak

Nice to see he shoots using  both his left and right hand around the bucket.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592275287223726080


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592612360975704064


----------



## BlueBleeder

Here is Vorst and Rossford's first game. His team took the loss, but Derek had a game high 22.


----------



## TreeTop

Uh, in the 45 seconds that I watch (just fast forwarded to a random spot in the game), he made two awesome passes on two consecutive offensive possessions. Both of his teammates missed their shots (including a layup), cuz, you know, high school. Shoulda been two assists!


----------



## southernindianaballer

54:20
Seems to be directing team well.. talking...  runs well...  hands down alot though on D.... can be corrected.  He looks like a legit big.


----------



## pbutler218

It looked to me like he was limping a bit. He had a knee brace on that might have been hampering his movement. He doesn't appear to be a great rebounder or defender. He'll have a lot of work to!


----------

